# 70 000 Internet-Nutzer geprellt - Täter vor Gericht



## neolein (31 Oktober 2011)

Ich hoffe, das passt hier rein


----------



## Heiko (31 Oktober 2011)

Ja, es passt!


----------



## didi878 (31 Oktober 2011)

..und ein Rechtsanwalt aus Hamburg sitzt auch mal auf der Anklagebank:

http://www.welt.de/newsticker/dpa_n...et-Betrug-um-mehr-als-5-3-Millionen-Euro.html


----------

